# Moving to Australia fom the United States.



## giggles2008 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello ,

We will be moving to Brisbane this year. Just courius what it is like living there ? 

Thank 
YOu


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum giggles2008.

I can't answer questions on Brisbane since I'm down in South Australia but if you need any general info on Australia let me know.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Teslla (Jan 2, 2008)

*Moving to Brisbane*

Giggles2008

I am also looking at moving to Brisbane from the states. Have you found any good information that you could share? What are your plans for housing?

Thanks.


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

hi there guys,

Hi there, i am a RELOCATION AGENT living in gold coast near brisbane! I move people like you guys out here all the time, i lived in uk and moved out here over a year ago and am now relocating migrants. Let me know if i can be of any help to you guys!

accommodation, rental, schools, jobs, pets, removal companies, we can help with the lot! good luck, qld, brisbane is the best place to live in oz! you have chosen well. (i reckon)

Michelle Ritchie


----------

